# Memories．Transparent



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

I have growing Aquatic plants for two years, 
This is the first time I worked on a Layout design. Hope everyone advises me 　   

I found it is not easy to present a designed layout, My Aquascaping now is abit different from what I thought in half year ago..
The idea firstly came to my mind in a year ago was "Quiet Night Memories"...
I was trying to present a very silence remote country side at night...where likes the place I grow up...
moreover, wanted to present a emotion and feeling of a traditonal family...relax, quiet and feel free at night time.... 
all people there can do it was watch the stars and listen to bugs singins...
Besides, the Idea maybe nice for telling, but when I do it, I found I am not too good to make it real... :roll:

referrences brought me ideas :
pictures that inspire me...
photo by Carlton Ward Jr.








photo by moli









Lets share my equipments

Tanks Size: 96cm x 40cm x 45cm(H)
Lighting System : T5HO 39W x 4 with DIY box + T8 30W x 2 
CO2 System : 1kg set, 4 bubbles/sec
Filtration System : Atman CF800 940L/hr + Mr. Aqua in-water 1200L/hr + Mr.Aqua 240L/hr
Substrate System : ADA Aqua Soil Africana 27L + ADA Aqua Soil - Amazonia 9L
Dress up Accessories : Rocks 50 pounds (but only can see so little ), woods, small stones for the "river road"




























As I am abit disappointed about it doesn't look like what I thought, and the pictures are not taken so well, abit blur.....
but I was enjoy since I had did everything on Aquascaping and learn so much from seniors.... and now, I am still so excited about my first Aquascaping even it is not so succee.










thx for veiwing


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*really nice*

wow...that is really nice...beautiful job


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice. The plants look quite healthy.

If you want me to be critical, I find my eye drawn back and forth between the open area and the mound of plants just adjacent to it. The two focal points are maybe too close together, but that's just me. Maybe a little bit of hardscape extending up beyond the plants on the left side would break this up some. But, if you look at my tank, it's just a jumbled mess. I like that you set off with a goal in mind. Things almost always turn out better that way.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

ditto on what guaiac_boy said, and I would like add an observation as well... I don't like that the little road of stones cuts clear through to the back of the tank, so that the horizon line is between stone and sky, it is too abrupt, and visually shortens the depth of your tank. Plant some type of small, low growing plant there in the back at the 'end' of the path to soften the horizon line. Even if it is just a mossy covered stone or something, if you eliminate that hard horizon line it will help the overall feel of the layout.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I like it. Nice choice of plants, they look very healthy.


----------



## KungPaoChicky (Oct 11, 2005)

Is that lileaopsis that you are using for a foreground?


----------



## wantabe23 (Apr 6, 2005)

*nice!*

nice job there, it reminds me of where I grew up, in the Ozarks, Northern Arkansas, this is where I did much creek walking and fishing. A great scape, way to go!


----------



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

beautiful!


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Don't be so modest, your tank is really wonderful, especially for a first planted tank (even though I don't really see the connection with the pictures posted...  ).
And the picture is perfect too...


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

Thx for everyone's comments.. ^^

*To mlfishman,*
Thank you very much for veiwing...

*To guaiac_boy, *
Wonderful comment, thx... the left corner is really abit empty, I was planned to have some fishes there, but sadly, they are not swim at all....and the landscape of the left side is a bit lower than I thought... 

*To raven wilde,*
You are giving a great idea...thx... for my friends of viewing my tank, half feel very nice of the "stone river road", and half as you feel it not so nice...anyway, that is just a test for me..haha.... Anyway, thanks for sharing.

*To slickwillislim*
Thank you ^^

*To KungPaoChicky *
Yes, some kind of Lilaeopsis, Lilaeopsis macloviana... a cheap plant here in Hong Kong...

*To wantabe23 *
Thx, Hope I can be there,Ozarks, someday, I love country side....^^

*To jho51e *
Thank You... ^^

*To Mellonman *
hehe.... the first two photo was some pics inspire me, and the follow there is some snap shots of my tanks plants, fish....and the last one is the Full Veiw...
thank you very much...^^


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Cliff.. first tank? I think its an awesome job!! The plants look really healthy..


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

I like the layout a lot. I really like the stone path. I like it so much that I feel the red plant (alternanthera?) in the top middle needs to go. I feel the whole scape would be better off without it.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

This tank is really well executed.

If there's anything disturbing about the tank, it is probably that it is a bit divided-- the individual parts are so strong that they do not combine.

The alternanthera is very powerful, and my first instinct is that it is too strong. However, I like how you have combined it with the thin-leaf hygrophila. I am convinced that the Alternanthera could be subdued a bit, if they thin leaf hygro was grown more thickly and extended-- maybe replace the rotalas in back with more thin leaf hygro.

There is also maybe too drastic a distinction between the left and right sides. Obviously from the middle separaction, but moreso because the grass (tenellus? lilieopsis?) is so strong and thick. Maybe if some of the pink hygro could be brought to the left back corner, there would be more harmony between the two sides. Or else, maybe replace the micranthemoides (which seem too weak and out of place next to the alternanthera) with the pink hygro.

Good luck!

PS-- I really like the effect of combining that subdued blue background with the cool grey rock foreground. Nice inovation


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Cliff Hui said:


> *To Mellonman *
> hehe.... the first two photo was some pics inspire me, and the follow there is some snap shots of my tanks plants, fish....and the last one is the Full Veiw...
> thank you very much...^^


Yes I know, but I thought the tank's layout had been inspired py the two first pictures and I still don't see the connection... :noidea:


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> Yes I know, but I thought the tank's layout had been inspired py the two first pictures and I still don't see the connection...


My interpretation:
Both photos have a pathway element (e.g. the canal) which narrows in the distance and the aquascape has a pathway that narrows toward the back of the tank.


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

*ranmasatome,*
Thx for veiwing.... ^^

*mrbelvedere138*
Yeah, that is abit too bright and getting too much attentions, maybe I should use a plants not that red... ^^

*greenmiddlefinger, *
Thx for your wonderful advise....I totally agree with it....and , yes, it is lilieopsis, I hopr i can get some improve in my next layout....thank you again..

*Mellonman, *
yeah, you are right... ^^", the Idea and the feeling of the photos is not presented well in the veiw of my tank... I will work on it....thx...

*wiste,*
Thx for explain that for me...^^, I will work hard afterward...hehe...


----------



## JKCoyne (May 1, 2006)

What kind of fish is pictured there? 

-- J.K.


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

*TO JKCoyne *

I was just know that fish call "Chandra Ranga"...as I remember!


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Hi cliff ^^

As as already say to you, I think that you make a very beautyful tank, with a good color contrast. It nice to see it ...

I like it very much


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

I think the tank looks awesome, im sure with more pracice youll put together something amazing. You definetly have the growing healthy plants part down, everything looks great.

-Charles


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

*Kookaburra*, thank you my french friend... ^^

*Bavarian3*, Thanks, Charles.


----------



## falcon83 (Feb 6, 2006)

the name of plant near into group of althernantera?
beautiful tank!!! can you partecipate at adg contest?


----------



## smr (Mar 17, 2006)

Cliff Hui,

Beautiful tank. I have had planted aquariums for over five years and I have not been able to create any thing like the beauty you have created. It is truly an inspiration to me. I hope that some day I will be able to create something half as good.

Good luck and best regards.


----------



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

Cliff, this is great work, you did a great job and I'm sure your next obe will be even more fantastic.


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

*to falcon83,*
How can I apply the contest? thank you for telling me...^^

*to smr,*
Thanks for your kind words, let's work hard together... hope to see your work soon... ^^

*to Skyfish,* 
Thank you, I hope I can do a better layout next time...thx...


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Cliff Hui said:


> *to falcon83,*
> How can I apply the contest? thank you for telling me...^^


In the same way, you can participate to the "AGA contest" :

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

its really nice, except i think it would be better if the gravel in the middle was changed to moon sand


----------

